# Cant watch videos! Help



## Beau Fasho (Feb 19, 2013)

For some reason i cannot watch a single video on this site, does this happen to anyone else? Or does anyone know how i could fix it..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Had same problems...I'm on Android phone..reckon its to do with that?..


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well it appears something happened with an update (I guess) or a coded add on has to be re added on... I made the Aaron (the admin and owner of the site aware) Yes, it appears to be only viewing videos on mobile devices.. even if you view through the tablets browser.. it just happened with in the past 48 hours because I experienced it with one of my videos embedded here...

Someone will give a status update when there is any changes...

Trust me I am on it, since I thrive on embedded videos 

LGD


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheers lgd, its been driving me nuts...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I will see what I can figure out. Are you getting an error when you try to view the video? Or does it not even show the video preview picture?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

FYI - I am able to view youtube videos that are imbedded here from my iPhone.


----------



## Beau Fasho (Feb 19, 2013)

i can only view videos that are connected with youtube by clicking "watch on youtube" the other videos just have the little loading swirl and nothing else happens


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I think Aaron fixed it, well I can see them now or links to them..

How about you?


----------

